
How to Partition a Graph When You Think Like a Vertex [pdf] - Katydid
https://algo2.iti.kit.edu/schulz/collection/thesises/ba-thesis_ebbing.pdf
======
yzh
As a bachelor thesis, this is very nicely done. I'm particularly interested in
what's been claimed in the future work section: the ability to repartition the
graph according to topology change. Wonder after 6 months, is there any
progress from the author along that direction. Haven't checked the Spinner
paper though, maybe it is a solved problem there.

~~~
_droptable_
07.12.2015 means Dec 07, 2015. Germany (where this is from) uses DD.MM.YYYY
notation. So this is not yet 6 months old.

See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_format_by_country](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_format_by_country)

~~~
yzh
Thanks for the info!

